# Holy smoke this is strong stuff



## Old Toby (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey all
I just wanted to put up some pics of the strongest hash I have had in years!
Its squidgy black, and is nothing like I had before, very musky smell.
I got this qtr off a friend for helping him out the other day.
this stuff is so so sticky and very very soft.
Now I have smoked alot of strains but this has my brain melted in 1 joint


----------



## cannagro (Nov 13, 2007)

that  looks awesum, the best stuff i ever smoked was in amsterdam there were two i couldnt decide which was beter they were called daisy cutter and jelly hash both black like that the coffeshop said it took 25 grams of dank to make 1 gram of hash it was dam good, hhhhmmm goodtimes, goodtimes, smoke one me thanks for the pics


----------



## Old Toby (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey cannagro,
Yeah the only place I have come across this before was in the Dam, 
This stuff here is pretty pricey at 100 euro for a half oz
but its well worth it if you have nothing planned for the day and I learned that the hard way cos i was supposed to go and do some things today and now after a joint and a bowl I now feel like I am orbiting planet "I'm so stoned" right now
Clear the runway I'm coming in for a landing:smoke1::dancing::smoke1::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 13, 2007)

That s*** looks bomb. Good smoke dude


----------



## cannagro (Nov 13, 2007)

i d pay to bad ur not down my street, havent had any in awhile,hhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Old Toby (Nov 14, 2007)

My friend rang me this morning at 8 asking me if I wanted to go halves with him for an oz of this stuff,
with in 15 mins I was already down to his house.
Its 11am now and we are both in my house having a few smokes and will continue to do so for the rest of the day.
Should be a fun day


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

how much did a ounce cost


----------



## Old Toby (Nov 14, 2007)

200 euro an ounce
Scary I know but a half oz of this stuff will do me about a week and half


----------

